# I want to get my girls ears croped but dont know which style.....



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi I have a 10 week old pup and i want to get her ears cropped but honestly have no clue which style crop. I personaly like the short crop but i dont know how it would look on her. If you have any sugestions, please do not hesitate to tell me. And any advice would be welcome aswell. thank you!!
i included a could pictures of her, her name is Halo!!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

awww with those rosebud ears why would you want to crop???
if you feel you must fubar those sweet lil ears i would go for a show to long crop.

so, not someone who has show dogs but man.... your pup looks good with them perfect lil ears she has. why do you want to crop them?
are you planning on showing her? if so, what are her parents ears? and does it make them look any better? not asking that as rude but as a serious question.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My dogs have short crops and it fits them well. I prefer short but I think she wouls look great with a short or show crop.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well her ears are very cute, but I would go with a short show crop. Not too short though.


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am going to show her and its not cruel she will be at a vets office and under sedation and the vet will give me pain meds for her i have seen his crop jobs and they are excelent. I have had other dogs cropped like dobermans and boxers and my old giant schnauzer and they were in no pain.


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

Her dad had short crop her mom had the battle/short crop they both looked great.


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

and cropping does not cause promblems it actualy been proven a dog with floppy ears is MORE prone to ear infection and if your talking about what people will think, then let them i know im not fighting my dog or being abusive to her i personaly do not care about what people will think about my dog and i am not cropping her ears just for the hell of it i WILL be showing her!!!!


----------



## ItSzAngel (Aug 28, 2010)

I would leavehis ears how they are


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

check out my pics of my dogs both are cropped..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I am a big fan of the battle crop :thumbsup: So I would say go with the short crop.


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks i think i am going to get a short or battle/short crop like her mom.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

First I am going to say there is nothing wrong with cropping a dogs ears, it is done by a vet and is done all the time. You can disagree with cropping but do not get disrespectful! 

I just did 4 puppies from my last litter and I have to say longer is better for me. Two pups were a shorter crop and I did not like them as much as the longer crop on got on the pups I kept. I think the show crops can get really long so somewhere in between a show and short crop is great IMO.
Here are some pictures of different crops I have on my dogs.

UGH my computer is not coperating.... I will post them later today thanks


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Having the ears she has now looks good and you can show with ears not being cropped, if thats was the only reason you are doing it , but obviously you like the look I got a medium to a point crop on my female and they look good not too long and not extremely short. I have 1 dog with cropped ears and 1 without so not judging either way. But her ears are sooooooo cute. Not sure if its like this at every vet but at mine i found the pictures they show me to pick from they look longer and we almost went with a shorter one glad we didnt. try bringing in pictures with you of crops you like so you and the vet are on the same page. Are you gettin laser? post pics after would love to see what she turns out like.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I would go with the short crop...that is my personal preference and I think it would look really good on your dog...


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

i have a couple pictures that i like and i seen one of her brothers and sisters from a previous litter and there ears were standing up on there own and i really didnt like that look so i want to get them cropped to avoid that.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

With the fact that her ears aren't all large and gawky now there's pretty much no chance they're going to stand on their own in the future. They will fit her head better when she grows up. She has perfect natural pittie ears. 

I prefer natural, but if I had to pick I'd go with a show crop with a little bell.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Where in Indiana are you from, I live in NE Indiana


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Short crop









Battle crop (BTW I will never do one of these again!)









Longer show crop


















Med crop









Show crop


















Shorter show crop and my fav!









Another short show crop


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I like the battle crop... Why won't you ever do it again?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you're going to show her, I wouldn't go with a battle crop. You don't want to put something on her that's going to detract from the look of her head. If you're going to show, get, well, the show crop. And probably best to specify that you don't want a lot of bell left on. JMO, crops need to be impeccably done if they're to add to the look of the dog.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I think she has a nice natural ear set...... I hate my girl's ears - they would have been a candiate for cropping but your girl's look good as they are!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> I like the battle crop... Why won't you ever do it again?


For one it looks horrible! I cried for a week every time I looked at siren she looked like a corso pup.

Two they cannot close the ear canal and protect it from dirt getting in. When she runs in dirt or sand she gets a ton of stuff in her ears and has to shake her head. Also when it rains she cannot keep the rain out and makes it hard to run her in the rain.

It has not stopped her from being successful in show ring in UKC and ADBA. If you have a nice well balanced dog and a judge who is not just looking at ears (yes in UKC there are some.....) then it makes no difference what the crop looks like.

Again I will never do on purpose and siren's were an accident.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If the justification for cropping is for show purposes, I still wouldn't purposely give the dog a crop that is going to make it look worse. Yes, a good dog should in theory outshine a bad crop. But there are some judges who don't like crops, just as there are some judges who don't like natural ears. (The OP hasn't specified if he's going to be showing UKC or ADBA, so that would make the diff I think.) Some people don't mind stacking the odds against themselves -- like me persevering with my gangly natural-eared rednose dog in UKC, LOL -- but I just thought the OP should know that shearing those ears off short is not going to aid in the show ring whatsoever.


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

I found a vet that will crop her ears for $270 and he said to come in and we will discuss it when we take her in for her next set of shots.


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

and Im from Hobart Indiana, and please people dont try to stop me from cropping my dogs ears, just becouse you dont like cropped ears doesnt mean i shouldnt crop my dogs ears and plus in MY opinion pitbulls look great with cropped ears i agree some also look good with natural ears i mean come on my white girl has natural ears so pleas quite trying to convince me not to crop MY dogs ears.


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the short crop ans the short show crop and even with the battle crop i think siren is beautiful


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PitbullGirl101 said:


> and Im from Hobart Indiana, and please people dont try to stop me from cropping my dogs ears, just becouse you dont like cropped ears doesnt mean i shouldnt crop my dogs ears and plus in MY opinion pitbulls look great with cropped ears i agree some also look good with natural ears i mean come on my white girl has natural ears so pleas quite trying to convince me not to crop MY dogs ears.


I really havent heard anyone on here try to force you to not crop , most of us have or had dogs who were cropped , just trying to help you make a decision when it comes to what style. If you already have it in your mind what you want why ask for opinions then? everyone has been very nice on here giving there advice from there experiences and such , I hope it all works out how you like and your happy with the end results. Will be waiting to see pictures, cant wait. Good luck.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i got a short on cheza but i wish i would have gone a little longer maybe short show or show, i'm not fond of the battle crop at all or real long but anywhere between the short and show i think would look great on your girl


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your dog has really nice natural ears .. I don't crop but if I were going to I like the shorter show crop good luck with whatever choice you make.


----------

